# REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wrong?



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wrong?*

I got a new laptop today that will be the dedicated tuning devise. 

The problem is, I hooked up my Dayton Audio UMM-6 mic and when I try to record in the RTA it says "The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected."

When I unplug the UMM-6 it works fine just using the laptops mic... 

Any ideas??? Thanks!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*

did you set the calibration file?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*

I got this message too 50% of the time since last update.
Annoying but I just close/start again and it works, didn't bother to study the question.
I'm on mac, you?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*



SkizeR said:


> did you set the calibration file?


Yes sir...



Elgrosso said:


> I got this message too 50% of the time since last update.
> Annoying but I just close/start again and it works, didn't bother to study the question.
> I'm on mac, you?


I'm on PC... However, I did restart and reset it a few times and now it's working. Weird. I'll see if it continues...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*

Just checking in on this thread because I was looking at this mic. I'm not going to be a pro audio tuner but want something with accuracy. I've been recommended a Beringer from a place called Spectrum Labs I think that's calibrated for around $75. But I see cheaper options like from Dayton at $15. Are the differences huge or is it more about what the PC can handle or even phone. Also I see 3.5mm mics and than USB mics. My first instinct is USB over 3.5. I've heard pioneers recommended mic isn't to great so I'm gonna steer away from that. 

I just want a decent mic that works with Windows 10 or Android 6.0 to take simple RTA measurements and do some basic tuning here and there and be comfortable about what the mic is hearing


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*

This is probably the most common mic used by most...

https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*

Restart Rew. Try a different cable. I had this issue when I was having Umik issues. It was a usb connection error. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Re: REW rta "not getting input data from soundcard" using usb mic. What am I doing wr*



Swaglife81 said:


> Just checking in on this thread because I was looking at this mic. I'm not going to be a pro audio tuner but want something with accuracy. I've been recommended a Beringer from a place called Spectrum Labs I think that's calibrated for around $75. But I see cheaper options like from Dayton at $15. Are the differences huge or is it more about what the PC can handle or even phone. Also I see 3.5mm mics and than USB mics. My first instinct is USB over 3.5. I've heard pioneers recommended mic isn't to great so I'm gonna steer away from that.
> 
> I just want a decent mic that works with Windows 10 or Android 6.0 to take simple RTA measurements and do some basic tuning here and there and be comfortable about what the mic is hearing


These are great questions. You could go with a less expensive stand-alone microphone with an XLR connector, but then you'll also need to get an external sound card with a microphone interface and that will 1) cost more money than what you saved by getting a less expensive mic and 2) add more things that can be configured incorrectly so that you'll get frustrated.

The USB powered microphones like MiniDSP's UMIK-1 and Dayton Audio's UMM-6 are generally the best you'll find for the price. If you get one through Cross-Spectrum.com then they will also be individually calibrated and you'll get peace of mind that the microphone is giving you good data. I loved the one I bought there and it compared great with the laboratory grade mic I replaced it with, and Herb who runs that site is a good guy and answered plenty of my questions.

Just keep in mind that you do need good technique when using a microphone, so just because numbers pop up on a screen doesn't mean they are always completely true 

*edit:* Oh! You're thinking about the Dayton imm-6 microphone for use with a cell phone or tablet? I hear good things about those and they are certainly inexpensive. I think the power of those microphones is directly related to the sophistication of the software you use it with (the app on the phone or tablet), and I assume the more powerful programs also cost significant money. So if you want a super simple RTA to do quick tweaks here and there, it's likely a good solution for you. But if you want the flexibility of getting a little bit more in depth at some point in the future, a USB mic connected to a computer running Room EQ Wizard might be a better option. REW is also completely free and very heavily used here so we can offer you some help if you need it. The best solution will depend on your tolerance for possibly troubleshooting stuff if the settings are not correct, and your budget.


----------



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

I know the Mac you have to sometime let it sit there with the prompt asking to use the mic for a while, then hit allow. Hitting allow quick would give me that error message.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Brother, this thread is from 2017. I think he got it figured out. Lol. 
and has changed cars 12 times and put in 15 different systems. And I don’t think he is on this forum any more.


----------



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

yeah just noticed that after posting, still a pain in 2020 though hence searching for it


----------

